# Looking for a Beagle stud.



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Im looking for a stud beagle in south eastern Michigan. Lacey is AKC registered, and the best hound I have owned, I have pedigree papers for her. She is 11 days into her cycle. I had big plans with a buddys dog but he just wont mount her. She is willing but he just wont do it. i would be willing to give up the Pick of the litter female, but i would like to keep a male for myself. I know I may be asking too much but that is how I would like to go about it. If your intrested please let me know

Names in her bloodline are
*Wienhorsts Dark Linesman (FD CH)
*Thorn Gap Dark Hot Shot (UBGF NAT CH)
*CC's DOC(FD CH)
*Coverline Carla (INT FD CH)
*Thorn Gap Dark Ralph
*Shorts Home Brew(FD CH)
*Thorn Gap Dark Velvet (FD CH)
*Loveless Hustling Hank(FD CH)
*Coverline Amazing Grace(FD CH)
*Thorn Gap Bad Jack(FD CH)
*Pond Creek Blackie(FD CH)


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

BW said Cody only makes it happen with HOTTIES:lol::lol:


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Lacey is a 10


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I found a guy and was really happy with him. Bigwoods I was impressed with your kennel today and look forward to seeing what these pups will turn out to be. I did a little research and everything I read about his dog T's Bigwoods Buster is positive and what im looking for. If she take there will be a littler of some mighty fine hounds coming along in June


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Your pups are due June 16th. I have all the data written down and looking forward to see what the cross produces. I think you will like what the male throws in his pups. Hope you were satisfied with everything and thanks for leaving your female. Tell you wife she was well cared for. : )


----------



## Steve Shaw (Apr 25, 2012)

Did you find a stud dog yet? If not, my dog would be available the next time she comes in heat. He is 4 yrs old and is the son of Branko's "one tuff ombré and maya". He has turned into a very good beagle. If interested, call me at 517-294-2571. I would not charge a fee, just interested in seeing some pups out of him.


----------

